# P50 Form & Tax Back



## del 1 (12 Jul 2009)

I was made redundant the end of April and after waiting 8 weeks I sent in a P50 to apply for a tax refund. I got a cheque back very quickly but I was wondering what happens next? Do they send on the rest of the tax due back after a certain time or do I have to apply again in a few weeks time???


----------



## Bonzo (13 Jul 2009)

The amount you were refunded should be the amount stated on your P45 unless you have had additional income since April keep in mind that some social welfare payments are taxable and over and above the stat redund is taxable to if you have a query ring the tax office have your PPS at hand. As normally revenue would only issue one cheque no harm in ringing them.


----------

